# Everyone on this bb please read



## eric

This is first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!There are a lot of people doing hypnotherapy on this BB and your negative comments are effecting there doing the tapes and scaring people. This is plain wrong for people do be doing this out of some kind of spite or to go after me which is going on right now from a mmember emailing everyone to tell them I am a bad person. Well guess what. I was majorally involved in starting this forum and being able to discuss these therapies, all therapies. I have been posting info on ALL therapies for IBS as I come across them. If people actually read the whole bb they could not miss that. We also offer support for all people doing all therapies and major support to people doing hypnotherapy and CBT. The two most effect of these therapies for IBS. We have been doing this for over two years. Then one persson gets upset before she understands everything about this forum and about hypnotherapy for IBS and she try's to ruin three years of work in bringg to everyone atttension hypnotherapy or other therapies for IBS. I deeleted her orginal post because it was effecting other people and it was not accurate information on hypnotherapy. People have been able to dicuss anything here in regardss to these treatments and we have been helping for years now. I think if you look at mmyt website you will understand I am not bias of any treatment for IBS and present a rounded view of the condition, moore accurately then most even. I have tried to get awaareness for people on IBS and have helped thousands of people through the bb heree through, two big support groups locally where hospitals have brought me in to dicuss IBS and educate people on IBS. I have helped hunddreds here in educating and explaining IBS, Hypnotherapy, cbt and other treatments for IBS. Hypno being the most effective so far in research of these treatments and there are reasons for this. We know it is not for all people, and if its not for you okay. I feel some of this is based on fear of hypnotherapy and possibly even some disappointment that some people cannot or feel they cannot do it, while others are successful. This can happen, sad but true. However for the majority of people it can be a huge help to manage there IBS. I have neevr stop or hinder anyone from information on here, except when it jeapordizes people who are doing it and you mess with them getting well, because of the type of treatment it is.Take a look in the news and research forum and see how much info I have posted. takke a look at every thread on this forum and see how many treatments I have posted, including info on music threapy.If the intial thread that started all this was "what about other treeatments then we could have started nicely. I am a nice person who trys extremely hard to give people infgormation, especially accuate information. Go look at other forums on IBS and see if they even talk about hypnotherapy for one. It has taken me three years to get it excepted here and please look at the success thread. IT if you notice is also in the title for CBT successes, I did not seperate them. I have posted more info over the last three years on this bb on everything about IBS and treatments as I possible can in mmy free time to help people cope and manage there condition. Then I run into stuff like this and my workload is majorally increase I have to do damae control and I have to get rid of the negativity created because one person is angry and is not getting the picture that there comments are hurting people.I know I am a compassionate person and I know I have been helping succesfully hundreds even thousands of people wiith IBS.All these treatments need to be discussed and talked about, I know that and no one has ever stopped anyone from discussing them. I stop people from posting hurtful words and from inaccurate information that hurts others, people needd to understand this and the only way that happens is if they understand hypnotherapy itself. It is for most people the majority even a safe treatment!! If its not for you move, there is no problem with that at all. It almost seems that people aren't really happy others are getting better via the HT.People can search and spend hours looking up information like I do on other treatments or even on HT for this forum and post it, simple as that and discuss things in a senseable postive attitude with accurate information on them. Or people do get hurt. I estimated the other day I have over 2000 hours of looking up information for this bb and for every aspect of pain and IBS and the brain and the gut brain and everything in between. Do the people causing the ruckus understand this? I am sorry, but I think not. I have received a bunch of hate mail over this and I have recieved emails from people doing HT that the comments are scaring them and I have recieved email that there is some persons trying to take me out, in there own words. I am receiving email that I am a bad person and whatever. I don't even have to defend myself because its a joke in reality.If this forum lacks information on other therapies its not because of me, its because others are looking things up educating and posting and sharing there ideas and help with others. Even if HT is not for you, you could still think about other people and not just ourselves and post that it could help others.There are also not as many people doing other treatments to post a lot of info them.I am sure the people who cannot do HT because of some deep phycological probellm are aware of it. people ask me before hand and we have be diagnosed with IBS all over the sites and remind people here as much as possible. There are however a lot of people who do not have problems that would hinder them froom trying it, the majority. Your in charge of your own health and well being.Look at what has happened to this bb in three days because one person didn't not take the time to read up and did not take the time to understand all of this and decidedd to wreak havoc instead.This is the intial post that set this all in motion.


----------



## eric

FYIWhile hypnotherapy may be good for some people some of the time. I am sorry, but my honest opinion is that the real healing occurs when we face our problems head-on. This is supposed to be the cognitive behavioral health forum, yet all that is ever really discussed here is hynotherapy. Whatever happened to good old fashioned self-discipline? And why is it that people are so reluctant to look within themselves for the answers? Why is it that the mere thought that they may be harboring unaddressed anger poses such a threat? Or that hidden shame might be causing psychological problems is such a no-no to discuss? These are real, practical and necessary topics. I am sorry Eric and Mike, but my honest opinion here is that hypnotherapy merely masks the true culprits. It might be good in a pinch... but the problems still remain. If I think I am wrong... you can lash me 40 times over with a wet noodle. But guys... I've been there ... and back..... more times over than you can possibly imagine. Is it possible that we could begin conversation here about productive cognitive ways in which we can begin helping ourselves as in learning to recognize and deal with our anger and shame? Sorry.... but this is just plain frustrating the daylights out of me here !! -------------------- "Perspective.... it makes us... or breaks us.... A Vision Most Rare ...... The Treasure Within ...." From: Wisconsin | Registered: Feb 2002 | IP: Logged eric Moderator Member # 914 posted 06-18-2002 11:14 PM Art spirit what gives? Did you read the HT and CBT success stories? Have you done HT or really Know much about it? Honestly? Do you understand HOW it works on IBS? Because I think your missing a big part of the picture here. Hypnotherpy is a very deep form of relaxation and focus. Would your have the same arguement for meditation. You even said you use prayer meditation for your symptoms. I explained to you I believe there are some common similarities. I just was on the phone today with a top doctor in IBS on how its working on IBS probably at the CNS level to calm the brain gut axis as well as a lot of new research on IBS and on Hypnotherapy. It is quite frankly working on a variety of IBS issues from a lot of different avenues, I would be happy to go over with you if you really want to learn it all. I am fine with people talking about CBT, I wish more would. There just does not seem to be many and they do not post often. If your are suggesting people are not facing there problems with using HT for IBS your are wrong. they are using HT as a mangement tool for there symtoms which are effective for most people and reduce anxiety and the fight or flight responce to name just a small part of what its doing. No one is suggesting it cures anything or that people should not deal with their own individual problems. Most people are not going to post all the reasons they have problems in a public forum and we/I deal with some of that off the bb which I feel is much more appropriate. You can post any topics you want,but this post I really admit makes me very upset. I have a hard time posting anything anymore to the bb do to arguements and misunderstanding and always having to argue while I am trying to supply as much information and do the best job possible. Hypnotherapy uses the power of your own mind to heal!!!!! Please read this in full. www.ibshypnosis.com Hypnosis is only one of several approaches to treating irritable bowel syndrome and may not be the most suitable option for all patients (click here for discussion of treatment options for IBS). However, hypnosis treatment has some advantages which makes it an attractive option for many IBS sufferers with chronic and severe symptoms: - It is one of the most successful treatment approaches for chronic IBS. The response rate to treatment is 80% and better in most published studies to date. - The treatment often helps individuals who have failed to get improvements with other methods (see for example: Whorwell et al., 1984, 1987; Palsson et al., 1997, 2000). - It is a uniquely comfortable form of treatment; relaxing, easy and generally enjoyable. - It utilizes the healing power of the person's own mind, and is generally completely without negative side effects. - The treatment sometimes results in improvement in other symptoms or problems such as migraine or tension headaches, along with the improvement in IBS symptoms. - The beneficial effects of the treatment last long after the end of the course of treatment. According to research, individuals who improve from hypnosis treatment for IBS can generally look forward to years of reduced bowel symptoms. I can't believe really you posted that considering how many people here are doing it. It maybe your opinion, but how much have you researhed it or have you done it? Ht has nothing to do with what people can post here or will post here. Its more people opening up and education and what people are willing to share on a public forum. There is also self dicipline invovled as you have to be motivated to do HT and to want to change your life and your symptoms. "Among psychological treatments tested for the disorder, hypnosis treatment has shown the highest success rate in replicated studies, with studies commonly showing an astounding 80-95% of patients improving and improvement lasting for at least a couple of years. The other effective psychological treatment for IBS is cognitive therapy. Brief psychodynamic psychotherapy has also shown some success, but less research has been done on that form of IBS treatment to date than on hypnosis." http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBStreatments.html Lately there have been more posts on HT, but there are also a lot of people doing it, I wonder where are all the people posting information and discussing all the information on biofeedback, meditation, cbt ect.. or more on information on IBS or fight or flight or depression ect. Everytime I post anything close on the main dicussion it goes back to food sensitivities most of the time or the information is misunderstood or people have no idea what is being talked about. I try to supply as much information here as I can and answer questions and emails and find new research. But I am also really busy with my real job. I think we actually do an excellent job on this forum. I don't get this comment. " Or that hidden shame might be causing psychological problems is such a no-no to discuss? These are real, practical and necessary topics." Who said its a no no to discuss and who says they are not real? Of course they are and effect IBS. There is not one post saying you cannot talk about this, there are even a lot of posts talking about it. I actually would like permission from you to delete this post? If you want to start another post on your anger and shame i would bemore then willing to discuss it with you. -------------------- Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum. My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS. From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged eric Moderator Member # 914 posted 06-18-2002 11:34 PM You know art spirit, i went and looked at your anger post and this is the last thing you had there. "Right now I am relaxed and peaceful. This is exactly how I want to be. I feel safe and comfortable. I feel at peace with myself and the world. My breathing is deep and quiet. My nerves are calm. All my anger has slipped away and I enjoy this feeling of serenity. I am content." This is hypnotherapy basically. -------------------- Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum. My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS. From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged JackieGian Senior Member Member # 11374 posted 06-18-2002 11:47 PM Gee, I don't recall discussions of biofeedback or CBT being shut down here. I also don't recall anyone saying people should do hypnotherapy to the exclusion of everything else. Why couldn't people do both hypno AND explore their "anger and shame". One doesn't necessarily exclude the other. Furthermore, I doubt that everyone who benefits from hypnotherapy also has anger and shame. I would LOVE to hear more about biofeedback. I've posted a couple of times requesting information, but haven't gotten much of a response. From: NJ | Registered: Mar 2002 | IP: Logged JeanG Senior Member Member # 1347 posted 06-18-2002 11:58 PM Hi Artspirit: The title of this forum is, "Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy". Dr. Bolen is one of the moderators here, and she is an expert, among other things, on CBT, and always available for anyone who wants to discuss CBT. Eric is the moderator who handles hypnotherapy, and he, Mike Mahoney, and Marilyn are always available to answer questions on hypno. Anyone who has questions or information on CBT or Hypnotherapy can post here. That said, this is not a forum for psychoanalysis. This is best left (in my opinion) for one-on-one therapy between the individual and their doctor/counselor. We can talk amongst ourselves and exchange opinions; however, the therapist-patient relationship is the most important, and this BB cannot replace it. Mike always stresses this on his tapes, and I'm sure Dr. Bolen does also. We are here to discuss CBT and Hypnotherapy. Most of us aren't here for therapy, as we realize that is best left to a doctor, and that this forum was not set up for that purpose. I don't know what to suggest if you want something deeper here. Perhaps you can email Jeff and ask if he wants to set up a board for psychotherapy. Myself, I am not comfortable with that type of work here, as I consider it personal. I hope you understand what I'm trying to say here. You have very valid opinions, but this forum wasn't set up for psychoanalysis. JeanG From: Somewhere over the rainbow! | Registered: Oct 1999 | IP: Logged Michael Mahoney Senior Member Member # 8509 posted 06-19-2002 05:52 AM Hi Artspirit, Thanks for your post, thank you for your opinion too, even though I disagree If hypno is not for you, then that's how it is for you and hope you find what you need. You will do that on your own individual journey. I don't believe hypno masks but that is my opinion and expereince. I work at a hospital one day a week with psychiatrists, and they openly tell the patients they refer to me, that "Mike can do thiings we can't", which I find very brave of the Dr's, but they have seen the results I can bring. When I see people for things other than IBS, I use hypno, submodality counselling and a few other things, so hypno for all things is not something I would ever tell anyone becuase its not accurate, meds, other alternative disciplines help too, its just finding the right one. However for IBS it is recognised as a useful tool for sufferers. The problem I come up against in my practice and at the hospital is all to often people are so low angry, depressed etc, that they have no energy to meet things head on, they first need to recharge the emotional batteries, stop the dribbling away of postive energy and then begin to look at the problem, by breaking the problems down into manageable chunks. Otherwise the problem seem to big, ther eis not enough energy to get going, and then that compounds the presenting problem. But this is just my experience. I wish you well, and if I can help any, let me know, Best Regards Mike -------------------- Authorized Expert for IBS Association - Ask the Specialist forum. Author of the IBS Audio Program 100 http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com From: Cheshire, England | Registered: Oct 2001 | IP: Logged Artspirit Senior Member Member # 10640 posted 06-19-2002 09:47 PM You're asking me what gives? That's an easy one. The hypno tapes generate revenue for this board... which is fine.... I have no problem with that. I am just getting frustrated because not everyone wants to engage in hypnotherapy. There ARE other ways to combat IBS. Thank you, Jackie. I'm glad to see that at least someone would like to see this forum expanded. -------------------- "Perspective.... it makes us... or breaks us.... A Vision Most Rare ...... The Treasure Within ...." From: Wisconsin | Registered: Feb 2002 | IP: Logged Artspirit Senior Member Member # 10640 posted 06-19-2002 10:11 PM Just wanted to add that you are correct, Eric... my post regarding inner peace..... I am capable of creating that experience. Other people are also capable of creating that experience.... and even though I agree that hypnotherapy is a good way to being.... true healing only occurs when we are able to face ourselves in the here and now. And Jean... what gives you the idea that I would want to conduct anger and shame therapy here on the board? Unless any of us are licensed therapists, that could be a real issue. Of course that is something that is best initiated with a therapist....however, there is much that we can do as individuals along the lines of training ourselves to think more positively on a cognitive level that, in my opinion, surpasses anything that hypnotherapy could mimic. I think that if persons find hypnotherapy beneficial, that they should continue with it. Those of us who do not wish to participate, however, would like to be able to discuss other options here on this forum. Biofeedback is a primary example. Because I have had biofeeback training, and excel at it, I have no use for hypnotherapy. That does not mean that hypnotherapy is bad. It means that biofeedback therapy is also a viable alternative option for treating IBS.... with longer-lasting, realtime effects. Mike... in no way do I disagree with you that there are many patients who need hypnotherapy because they cannot face their problems head-on. All I'm saying is move over and make room for some therapy for those of us who can. And I want to remind everyone of the "Bumblebee Theory"... and that is.... even though it is scientifically impossible for it to fly.... no one ever told it that it couldn't fly.... If people think that they have to depend on hypnotherapy or anything other than themselves.... it eventually becomes a crutch. That might be fine on a short-term basis.... but when it comes to living real life.... I think that positive strokes work better than anything to help people to build up their self-esteem. And I think that we should be doing more of that... than offering them a crutch....if and when they are capable of more. In summary: I believe this board is good for people with IBS.... I believe that hypnotherapy is good for SOME people with IBS..... however.... I also believe that OTHER THERAPIES such as BIOFEEDBACK... YOGA....TAI KAI..... and BE GOOD TO OURSELVES THERAPY..... is where the real healing occurs. I am, in no way, trying to undermine the wonderful help that you give to members of this board.... what I am trying to do is point out that there is MORE !! And often BETTER ways to manage our lives. -------------------- "Perspective.... it makes us... or breaks us.... A Vision Most Rare ...... The Treasure Within ...." From: Wisconsin | Registered: Feb 2002 | IP: Logged JackieGian Senior Member Member # 11374 posted 06-19-2002 10:22 PM Artspirit, Please don't misunderstand me. While I agree with you that I would love to see more discussion of methods such as biofeedback and CBT, I DO NOT think that Eric, Mike, Jean or anyone else for that matter are a hinderance to such discussions. They are the experts on hypnotherapy. Where are the experts on anything else? From: NJ | Registered: Mar 2002 | IP: Logged eric Moderator Member # 914 posted 06-19-2002 10:39 PM First art spirit once again who said you can talk about other therapies? I have absolutely no problem with this and post as much about everything as I can. You know I don't have to defend HT for IBS it IS A PROVEN AND EFFECTIVE TREATMENT!!! The Effects of Hypnosis On Gastrointestinal Problems Olafur S. Palsson, Psy. D. Research Associate, UNC-CHAPEL Hill Department of Medicines Hypnosis is a treatment method, which still carries an aura of mystery,that unfortunately continues to be promoted by misrepresentations in movies and stage shows for entertainment. In reality, there is little mysterious about hypnosis anymore. It is a well-researched clinical technique which was formally accepted as a treatment method by the American Medical Association and the American psychological Association over thirty years ago. Clinical hypnosis is currently used by thousands of clinicians in the U.S. to treat both psychological and medical problems. Until recently, the possibilities of using hypnosis to treat gastrointestinal problems had received little attention. In the last 15 years, however, research has shown that hypnosis can influence gastrointestinal functioning in powerful ways, and that in particular, it is effective in helping patients with irritable bowel syndrome and to control nausea and vomiting. How Hypnosis Works: Hypnosis is a special mental state in which a person's focus of attention becomes narrow and intense like the beam of a bright flashlight in a dark room. This state is usually created with the aid of a hypnotist,who guides the person systematically to relax, focus only on one thing, and to allow things to happen by themselves. Whatever the mind focuses on while in this special mental state of hypnosis holds the entire attention. Therefore, people tend to experience things they think of, imagine or remember, more vividly and clearly than under usual circumstances. This is why people can sometimes recall things from their distant past under hypnosis even though unable to do so in the normal waking state (research has shown, however, that such hypnotically enhanced recall can be highly contaminated by the person's imagination). The narrow hyperfocus of this mental state is also why therapists using hypnosis are frequently able to help people make strong positive changes in their emotions and physical functioning. Hypnosis can work like a magnifying glass on the mind's effects on the body and emotion. Clinical hypnosis relies on suggestions, imagery, and relaxation to produce its therapeutic effects. Hypnotic suggestions are things that the hypnotist verbally suggests may happen while the person is under hypnosis. Due to the focused and receptive state of the hypnotized person, these suggestions happen almost automatically and without conscious decision or effort. If you, for example, receive the suggestion under hypnosis that your arm may be getting heavy, you will very likely feel it becoming heavy, without trying to do anything to make it happen. This "automaticity", the feeling of things happening by themselves, is by some considered the hallmark of hypnosis, and is often surprising to people experiencing hypnosis for the first time. Hypnotic imagery consists of picturing mentally events or situation or place in a way that has a desired positive physical or mental effect. For example, patients undergoing surgical or dental procedures are sometimes taught to enter a hypnotic state and go to a pleasant place in their mind. When successfully applied, the person gets completely engrossed in the vivid enjoyable imagery and is therefore happily unaware of the unpleasantness of the procedure. The hypnotic state is naturally accompanied by relaxation, and the physical relaxing effects are often deliberately strengthened further by clinicians through suggestions and relaxing imagery. Some of the benefits that come from hypnosis treatment are likely to result partly or entirely from the fact that hypnosis is a powerful relaxation method. Over decades of research and clinical experience, hypnosis has proven to have many  valuable therapeutic uses. In psychotherapy, hypnotic techniques can speed the therapy process in various ways - for example by facilitating patients' self-understanding, extinguishing unfortunate habits, uncovering repressed or forgotten memories, reducing anxiety and phobias, and helping people to adopt a new and more adaptive outlook. In medicine and health psychology, hypnosis is used to reduce pain and discomfort associated with medical procedures such as childbirth, treatment of burns, and surgery where chemical anesthesia cannot be used effectively. It is also used to treat chronic pain and psychosomatic problems and counter unhealthy habits that contribute to illness. In dentistry, hypnotic analgesia is an effective needle-less alternative to topical anesthetic drugs, reduces bleeding and discomfort in oral surgery, and is used to treat teeth grinding and temporomandibular disorder. In recent years, the effects of gastrointestinal functioning and GI symptoms have been studied extensively. The Effects of Hypnosis on Gastrointestinal Functioning: The hypnotic state itself, without any particular suggestions, seems to slow down the gut, and clear-cut and specific changes in GI functioning can be induced in individuals by directing thinking or inducing specific emotional states under hypnosis. For example, one study(1) found that when healthy volunteers were hypnotized and simply instructed to relax, the orocaecal transit time (the time it takes material to pass through the GI tract from the mouth to the first part of the colon) was lengthened from 93 to 133 minutes. Another study(2) found that being in a hypnotic state decreases muscle movements in the stomach. The same study demonstrated that the emotional state of happiness, created under hypnosis, suppresses gastric muscle activity but anger and excitement increase muscle movement in the stomach . A pair of other studies(3) showed that when volunteers were guided to use imagery of eating a delicious meal while they were under hypnosis, gastric acid secretion was increased by 89%, and that acid production of the stomach could also be deliberately decreased during hypnosis using hypnotic instructions. Close to fifty published studies have reported on the therapeutic effects of hypnosis on nausea and vomiting problems related to chemotherapy, after surgery, and during pregnancy. Overall, this substantial body of literature indicates that hypnosis can be a powerful aid in controlling nausea and vomiting. Hypnosis may also be helpful in preventing gastrointestinal problems from recurring after they have been treated with medication: One study(4) of thirty patients with relapsing duodenal ulcers who had been successfully treated with a course of medication, found that only 53% of the patients who received preventive hypnosis treatment had a relapse within one year. In contrast everybody (100%) in a comparison group receiving no hypnosis relapsed in the same period of time.


----------



## eric

In 1984, researchers in Manchester in England published a study(5 )report in the journal Lancet, showing that hypnosis treatment dramatically improved the symptoms of IBS patients who had failed to benefit from other treatment. The researchers had randomly  divided patients with severe IBS problems into two groups. Fifteen patients were treated with seven hypnosis sessions. Fifteen comparison patients were treated with seven sessions of psychotherapy, and those patients also received placebo pills (pills with no medically active ingredients) which they were told were a new research medication for IBS symptoms. Every patient in the hypnosis group improved, and that group showed substantial improvement in all central symptoms of IBS. The control group showed only very modest improvement in symptoms. Partly due to these dramatic results with treatment-refractory patients, a dozen other studies have followed, including three U.S. studies. The general conclusions from most of these studies are that hypnosis seems to improve the symptoms of 80% or more of all treated patients who have well-defined "classic" IBS problems, especially if they do not have complicating factors such as psychiatric disorders. The improvement is in many cases maintained at least for a year after the end of treatment. What is particularly remarkable is that this high rate of positive treatment response is seen even in studies where the participating patients all have failed to improve from regular medical care. The dramatic response of IBS patients to hypnosis treatment raises the question of exactly how this kind of treatment influences the symptoms in such a beneficial way. Four studies to date, two in England and two in the U.S., have tried to discover how hypnosis treatment affects the body of IBS patients. Since it is well known that many people with IBS have unusual pain sensitivity in their intestines, which is thought to be related to the clinical pain they experience, much of the focus of these studies has been on assessing the impact of this kind of treatment on intestinal pain thresholds. The two English studies both measured intestinal pain sensitivity with balloon inflation tests. The second study also measured muscle tone, to see if hypnosis relaxes the smooth muscles of the GI tract. No overall changes in pain sensitivity were detected, and gut muscle tension was also unchanged after treatment (except a subgroup of unusually pain-sensitive patients had lessened pain sensitivity in the second study(7). . In 1995-1996, during my post-doctoral fellowship in the Division of Digestive Diseases and Nutrition at UNC-Chapel Hill, we conducted the first U.S. study(8) on hypnosis for IBS under the direction of Dr. Whitehead. We evaluated the effects of a highly standardized treatment protocol, delivered verbatim following written scripts, on rectal pain thresholds and muscle tone. Seventeen out of the 18 patients we treated with hypnosis showed significant improvement in their clinical symptoms. However, we found, like the English researchers, that gut pain thresholds and muscle tension were unchanged after treatment. In a second study(9,) which I conducted with co-investigators at the Eastern Virginia Medical School, we used the same treatment protocol but this time measured autonomic nervous system functioning and blood levels of a gut hormone called vasoactive intestinal peptide. These are regulators of GI functioning in the human body, and the aim was to see if they would change due to treatment. Again, we found no changes in our physical measures after treatment (with the exception of reduction in sweat gland reactivity) even though 21 out of 24 treated patients were clinically improved. It should be noted, though, that in both our studies, we found clear improvement in the psychological well-being of our patients after treatment. In summary, it is clear from our work and other research that hypnosis treatment substantially improves all the central symptoms of IBS in the majority of patients who receive such treatment (see the effects of our two studies on clinical symptoms in the Figure). What happens in the body of these patients to cause such improvement, however, remains a mystery. Future prospects: In light of the many studies which have shown hypnosis treatment to be effective for such problems as IBS and nausea and vomiting, the question may be raised why this kind of treatment is not more widely available or generally offered to patients with such GI problems. One limitation is the fact that not everybody is equally hypnotizable. Research has consistently shown that at least 15% of people are practically non-hypnotizable, and even those who are able to enter a hypnotic state vary greatly in how well they respond. Interestingly, the ability to be hypnotized is a stable mental trait. In other word, if you are highly hypnotizable now, you will most likely be so also in thirty years. Fortunately, the majority of people are sufficiently hypnotizable to have a potential for enjoying at least some of the medical and psychological benefits of clinical hypnosis. Furthermore, the idea of being hypnotized does not agree with all people. Even individuals who are sufficiently hypnotizable, may not like the idea of "letting go", may have difficulty trusting a therapist to guide them in hypnosis, or may have other concerns about the hypnosis experience. Fortunately, other forms of psychological treatment for gastrointestinal problems - in the case of IBS especially cognitive-behavioral therapy -- have also been found to be effective and are good alternatives. Finally, an obstacle which has barred many patients from receiving help for gastrointestinal disorders with hypnosis is the fact that in the U.S. the technique is more commonly used by psychologists and other mental health professionals than by physicians. Many mental health professionals who use hypnosis are not accustomed to treating gastrointestinal disorders, and therefore reluctant to take on treatment of such problems. As the reliably beneficial effects of hypnosis on gastrointestinal functioning become better known both to health professionals and the general public, this benign and comfortable form of treatment will hopefully become a more popular treatment option for GI patients - especially for those who have not received much relief from standard medical management. As far as IBS is concerned, we have been making an effort in the last two years to encourage clinicians across the country who have adequate training in hypnosis to provide such treatment for IBS. We have done this by providing them, free of charge, with the complete standardized treatment protocol which has proven effective in our research. To date, more than eighty licensed health professionals, practicing in almost all states, are started using our protocol, making it a little bit easier for patients in many geographical locations to receive help with hypnosis. References 1. Beaugerie, L., Burger A.J, Cadranel J.F, Lamy, P., Gendre J.P., & Le Quintrec, F. (1991). Modulation of orocaecal transit time by hypnosis. Gut, 32, 393-394. 2. Whorwell PJ; Houghton LA; Taylor EE; Maxton DG. Physiological effects of emotion: assessment via hypnosis. (1992). Lancet, 340, 69-72 3. Klein K.B., & Spiegel, D. (1989). Modulation of gastric acid secretion by hypnosis. Gastroenterology, 96, 1383-1387. 4. Colgan, S. M. , Faragher, E. B. , & Whorwell, P. J. (1988). Controlled Trial of Hypnotherapy in Relapse Prevention of Duodenal Ulceration. The Lancet, 1(8598), 1299-300. 5. Whorwell, P.J., Prior, A., & Faragher, E.B. (1984). Controlled trial of hypnotherapy in the treatment of severe refractory irritable bowel syndrome. Lancet, 2, 1232-1234. 6. Prior A., Colgan, S.M., Whorwell P.J. (1990). Changes in rectal sensitivity after hypnotherapy in patients with irritable bowel syndrome. Gut, 31, 896-898. 7. Houghton, L.A., Larder, S., Lee, R., Gonsalkorale, W.M., Whelan, V, Randles, J., Cooper, P., Cruikshanks, P., Miller, V., & Whorwell, P.J. (1999) Gut focused hypnotherapy normalises rectal hypersensitivity in patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). Gastroenterology,116: A1009. 8. Palsson, O.S., Burnett, C.K., Meyer, K., and Whitehead, W.E. (1997). Hypnosis treatment for irritable bowel syndrome. Effects on symptoms, pain threshold and muscle tone. Gastroenterology, 112, A803. 9.Palsson, O.S., Turner, M.J., & Johnson, D.A. (2000). Hypnotherapy for irritable bowel syndrome: Symptom improvement and autonomic nervous system effects. Gastroenterology, 118,(4) A174. -------------------- Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum. My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS. From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged JeanG Senior Member Member # 1347 posted 06-19-2002 11:20 PM Artspirit: We do not need to defend hypnotherapy on a Hypnotherapy Forum. If you don't like it, and don't like reading about it, you can choose not to respond, the same way I choose not to go to forums I don't care about. If you don't like reading about it, don't read about it. But don't come onto a hypnotherapy forum and complain about people who talk about it. Talk about other therapies if you like. People who are interested will respond. People who are not interested will not. You cannot come onto a forum and demand people be interested in what you are into, and insult them when they aren't. Over the years I've posted many threads about subjects that no one has been interested in, or replied to. That's life, and doesn't bother me one bit. Let's keep this a peaceful forum. There is no need to be insulting. JeanG From: Somewhere over the rainbow! | Registered: Oct 1999 | IP: Logged BQ Senior Member Member # 2901 posted 06-19-2002 11:49 PM Art, Hypno has really helped me. But I think the HT and the CBT work in concert for me. Yet they are distinct treatments scientifically. Doc Bolen is our CBT expert and she has started some very thought provoking posts for us here to ponder. Her "Irrational Thought" series I found very helpful. Hope you do too. Here are some of her threads: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=11&t=000055&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=11&t=000367&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=11&t=000376&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=11&t=000395&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=11&t=000405&p= Hope this helps. BQ From: usa | Registered: May 2000 | IP: Logged Artspirit Senior Member Member # 10640 posted 06-20-2002 06:50 AM Thots: If we don't have a resident expert in biofeedback therapy.... how do we go about one? You thought my post was insulting? Take a look at how all of you ganged up here on me. Was that nice? Walk a few miles in my moccasins before you pass judgement. And no one is asking you to defend hypnotherapy. It would, however, be nice if other forms of therapy for IBS and its related components could be offered here. There seems to be a certain protocol that everyone here on this board is supposed to fit. Well some of us don't fit that protocol. Where do we go for support? And why am I being attacked because I am wanting support other than hypnotherapy? -------------------- "Perspective.... it makes us... or breaks us.... A Vision Most Rare ...... The Treasure Within ...." From: Wisconsin | Registered: Feb 2002 | IP: Logged JackieGian Senior Member Member # 11374 posted 06-20-2002 07:53 AM Artspirit, I'm sorry if you feel as though you're being attacked. I hope you don't feel as though I was attacking you. However, if you re-read your initial post, it appears as though you came out swinging at hypnotherapy. Perhaps if you had just expressed a desire for a discussion of different therapies, the people who are avid HT proponents wouldn't have felt attacked by you. Just a thought. From: NJ | Registered: Mar 2002 | IP: Logged Artspirit Senior Member Member # 10640 posted 06-20-2002 05:19 PM Let's clarify a bit. First of all, there are no boxing gloves involved here..... I do not, in any way, feel that Eric or Mike hinder anyone's progress here on the board. I feel that Hypnotherapy is justified under certain circumstances. I also feel that those of us who do not wish to engage in the specific hypnotherapy offered here and would like to see other therapies and treatments disussed on this forum ..... have a right to voice our opinion. There are many who are hesitant to post just because of what happened here to me. If the only thing that is going to be discussed here is hypnotherapy, hypnotherapy tapes and such, then perhaps we need to think about re-nameing the forum? Visiting this forum and seeing that all that is basically offered is hypnotherapy is disappointing to many of us. There is a difference in having a difference of opinion and engaging in an argument. Differences of opinions are possible when the participants are open to the ideas of the other. And I hope that what I am about to tell you will be received with expanded perspective.... and that is, that I purposely posted in a very direct manner to see what kind of responses would follow. I did this because of an unwarranted attack on me in a different thread a while back. The responses that ensued only serve to validate one of my points: That there IS a lot of repressed anger going on around here.... and some of us know that. If we were all anger-free.... nothing that I wrote should incur a verbal attack.... that is... if we are all as positive and understanding as we profess.... ... REPRESSED ANGER = DEPRESSION and addressing depression is one of the major impacting causative factors when it comes to treatment of ANY disease or disorder. Can anyone here dispute that point with me? I have no negative feelings here for anyone.... I just recognize when a challenge may turn out to be a productive as well as a progressive and needed change. Is there anyone here who believes that enhancement of this forum is NOT a good thing? I will speak with Jeff. In the past when I have expressed concerns over the way some things are managed on this board, his response to me was that he agreed with me... but he didn't go on to offer any resolution. One thing in particular that I find disturbing is when moderators write to me to tell me that one of the members is bad... or is trouble... or should be avoided. That is so unfair. Email is very subjective. In a face-to-face conversation with me, you would have seen that I was smiling.... and while possibly provoking a bit of sarcasm........ my intentions are very good. The hypnotherapy is fine.... is just doesn't work for some of us.... and we need something else. We're here for support as well. Engaging in conversations about our inner feelings and thoughts is not necessarily a bad thing when it's done in an accepting and comforting atmostphere. I honestly believe that what most people here need.... is our attention, compassion.... and most of all... our understanding and Love. Can we think about starting a program here where we begin where the hypnotherapy leaves off? I am speaking of the kind of therapy where people learn that they are good... that they are OK.... that there is no need to feel guilt....no to feel inhibited about trading information with others about their deepest fears and feelings.... THAT is the kind of therapy that helps to build inner confidence. But with all of the automatic negative responses that go on in various areas of this board.... it's difficult to maintain that kind of positive atmosphere. We're just plain all too quick to judge....myself included. That is also why I will tolerate the politics on this board in as much as they are sometimes necessary for the benefit of many who are either unwilling or unable to speak on their own behalf. I hope this is clear. If not.... please feel free to write me or even call me. I would be happy to discuss any aspects of what we've been addressing here with any one of you. Thank you to those who realized that I DO have some valid opinions. Thank you to those of you who backed off from your anger when you realized that my intentions were good. And thank you to those who understand that it is both possible, productive and positive to engage in disagreements without attacking and hurting each other's foundations. And for those of you who read my posts and felt anger..... or who posted your anger..... now might be the perfect time for you to evaluate your own need to address your inner feelings and thoughts. I've engaged in this sort of self-help therapy other places than in a therapist's office. I do it every day in my classroom. It's part of our healing philosphy at the hospital where I work. If we can't share this wonderful way of defeating the beast called depression.... then what good is the therapy to begin with? Mike.... I particularly appreciated your responses. And Eric.... I know that you mean well ...and you do have lots of good information to pass on.... but at times you appear to condescend when it really isn't necessary... but I think I understand why you do it.... We can't be supportive of each other unless we can first be friends.... and we can't be friends unless we can learn to overlook each other's faux pas. I'm up for it? Anyone else?


----------



## eric

With all that said we are pulling out of the bb, because we have tried and because a few people can and have ruined it for the majority. We/I don't have time to play games like this, we want to help people not hurt them and a few people are hurting a lot of others. We cannot supply the help and support for people if the bb is just negative and full of anger and people trying to attack me and others, when I spend so much time helping people. Its not what were about at all.I am going to continue to post where I can help others and support the people here who have been nice and helped me and helped others, that is what we have tried to do here. This makes me sad however since I have spent years trying my best to help, which has also done a number on my life and time. I feel at this point its better if I help on the national and local levels and here once in a while when I can. I will sppend more time in research and actually helping people.So Art Spirit have a nice day and thanks for the really really nasty emails. I hope you find the help you need. I hope you can answer everyones questions on all these treatments including the Hypnotherapy and any others accurately and information on IBS accurately. I am very proud of what I have accomplished in the world of helping IBSers over the years and their pain and quility of life and all the people I have helped personally. This has always been my intent (period!!!!!!!!!!!!) after suffering so badly for thirty years. To everyone I will still help and support and look upp information however on anything you all need.


----------



## RitaLucy

Eric,I say... one bad apple doesn't spoil the whole bunch!I would continue on as you have and just consider the source.There are those who just cannot handle the success of others!


----------



## saralil

Whoa, Eric,I really hope you change your mind about pulling out of this forum. I've only been reading this BB for a couple of months, but I've always appreciated your posts.I know there have been some negative posts lately but I don't really understand why you are reacting so strongly. This group is full of people who are supportive of hypnotherapy and help each other out. A few negative posts don't negate that positive effect.I, too, would like to see more about CBT on this group, because I'm always interested in different possibilities. However, I don't see the fact that there hasn't been much discussion of CBT lately as a fault on YOUR part. If people want to discuss CBT, they should start asking questions and sharing their experiences. I don't think anyone thinks you've been stifling other topics here.One more thought on negative posts--I don't think it's bad for people to say why some therapy isn't for everyone. That seems to be the common thread throughout this BB as a whole--some people find something that helps them, be it diet, meds, calcium, hypnotherapy, whatever--and try to share information. But for any one of these things, I'm always reading other people saying "tried that, didn't work for me". The most repeated phrase I keep hearing on this BB is--"IBS is different for everyone: you have to experiment to see what works for you." Hopefully, something will!OK, that's my 2 cents. Thanks for your help up to now, and I hope you change your mind about leaving.--Sara


----------



## RitaLucy

Sara, I agree with you are saying but I do have to say that I cannot tolerate people "personally" attacking other members. I have tried to teach my child ever since she could think and talk the proper way in which to disagree and it is never about the "person" but about the "topic". When people personally attack others it just really shows their own low self esteem and insecurities.I love to see all sides of issues but again I will not tolerate the "personal" attacking that can go on.


----------



## JeanG

Eric, I certainly hope that you reconsider, because you have done so much for so many people over the 3 years I've been on the BB. Why let one person ruin it all, especially when it is being done out of spite?That said, I am as disgusted as you are. And if you and Mike pull out of the hypno forum, I'm gone from the whole BB. It is a shame that people who come on the board with good information end up leaving because of attacks, and personal vendettas. We have lost so many good people over this past year. People who really made the difference between our board and other boards.JeanG


----------



## LML

Sara, you make such good sense. I agree completely with what you posted.Eric, please hang on and don't let this get to you. I know how a situation like this can aggravate one's well being, so please just don't let it!Some observations too, if I might. I don't know what sort of hate email you might have been getting, and I'm truly appalled about that, but please just try to ignore it. I'd like to hope that "artspirit" wasn't attacking you personally, but was just feeling frustrated as many of us do when we're having a difficult time and nothing is seeming to help. You've been such a valuable resource for so many of us. And I for one so greatly appreciate it. I think "artspirit" maybe just felt she needed to be heard somehow and things got out of hand. And sometimes, unfortunately, this even happens among friends.But this definately isn't and shouldn't be a forum for people to vent hatred. So I'm not being patronizing by suggesting trying to let these things blow over. I only hope that we all try to be understanding and keep doing what we can to help ourselves and others to deal with our IBS in a positive and constructive way.


----------



## Lauralee

This is truly a very sad day for all of us.Eric, Mike and Marilyn have given fully of their lives and their time to help the rest of us. I know for a fact that at least two of them are now going to pull back because of the actions of a member here. How many are now NOT going to be helped because of this?On this forum you are going to find people who are looking within to find a way to increase their quality of life. We are, as a whole, a group of possibly very vulnerable people, people who will read a suggestion and good or bad, that suggestion may stick. I strongly endorse Mike and his hypno tapes. Without them and without Mike I would not be doing as well as I am today. I know from experience that they do work (maybe not for everyone, but for me). It is now going to take some work for me to dispel the doubts planted in my head (and in the heads of others) by someone's spiteful posts.I wish we lived in a perfect world where everyone could get along and help each other without having to run other people over along the way. I have participated fully in the hypno threads and I have also started and participated in threads that have nothing to do with hypno, but with other therapies. There is room here for every therapy that we engage in. There is no reason at all to post things just for the sole purpose of scaring people and destroying the hard work of others.Eric, I don't know what to say other than thank you for all of your hard work and your help. You have given so fully and so freely of yourself and your time to help us, a group of complete strangers. You are truly an angel among us. I sit and write with tears rolling down my face at the thought of what you feel you must do. You go out of your way to make this world a better place for other people, to help them increase their quality of life. For that, I am eternally grateful.If we all could see what goes on off this board, we would see three very caring people (Mike, Eric and Marliyn) doing their best to help others even at the expense of themselves. The world would be a better place if there were more people like them in it.Laura


----------



## Lauralee

Whoops, double post. Why do I keep doing that!!!


----------



## eric

I heartlyfully appreciate the comments.Part of this is people making comments that hurt them and the treatment, as in post hypnotic suggestion that HT is (dangerous) when its really very safe for most people. This actually hurts people, which is why I try to keep it from happening as much as possible but still let anyone talk as much as they want about anything. The Track record for HT and IBS is the one of the best out there for the majority of people who do it. This bb is a HT forum where we also should be able to feel safe to talk about it. If there are concerns about it all anyonne has to do is ask. If its other treatments all anyone has to do is say Nicely, hey Eric HT does not seem to be right for me is there anything else you can suggest for me and I would have pointed a person out in order of the effectiveness of the treatment or for combinations of treatments and what its is used for as in CBT next and Biofeedback for IBS and for specific reasons for is use as in rectal muscles for constipation ect. But to knock HT is wrong when you don't fully understand it and IBS and when it hurts others because of this. I have spent more time then anyone trying to educate people on it, so yes I am defensive about it sorry, but a lot of people on the bb and in the world would not know about it as much if it hadn't been for the years of work I put into it and a lot of hard work by others. What have been the results is a lot of people on the bb here are better its one of the most effective treatments on the bb and in IBS. People can pput that much work into other treatments like this and post them. I am also disapointed others are not sharing and talking about there experiences with other treatments. Maybe they are harder to talk about, maybe there not working so well, maybe they work and people move on, maybe people are not interested and move on without commenting themselves?I agree others need to put more positive input into the bb, for positive results. I say this alot negativity brings negativity and positve positive thoughts. One bad apple and it happens occasionally can do a lot of damge and a lot of work in damage control and ruin years of work with a few comments and misunderstanding. But when its continiously happening its counter productive to all of us getting relief and harmful to what some are doing, as they try there methods out!!!!


----------



## eric

Again, I want to thank everyone for their comments and for replying to this thread. I love this bb and the help its given me and the help its given others.


----------



## Ks-Sunshine

Eric, Just wanted you to know that I appreciate all the help you have been to me when I have come to you with questions. Many times you have been the only one that has tried to answer them. Keep up the good work you are doing. don't let one person with a personal vindetta drive you away.


----------



## Guest

Ok, Eric..... white flag...... truce..... I do not want to be responsible for deterring someone from using hypnotherapy if they have been evaluated for it and it is agreed by their healthcare practitioners that it is safe. That would be wrong.I did want to point out that not everyone can handle hypnotherapy. They MUST be under the supervision of a licensed therapist and a physician who understand the patient's entire health profile. What I and some other want is to be able to speak freely without being pounced on. You may or may not believe this, but I've received overwhelming support in private emails from many members of this board who are tired of trying to make similar points as I because they know it's like beating their heads up against a brick wall.I see that while you locked my last topic, you did not delete it. That is very noble of you. Maybe sometimes it takes something like this to open our eyes?Let's start integrating....


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

I really don't know where to start.....Perhaps we should look at the areas where we are all in agreement:
CBT and Hynotherapy belong in the same forum
There should be discussion of multiple therapies
Hypnotherapy tapes are advertised on the BB as a source of revenue from banner ads as well as a notice to IBS sufferers of its availability
Some member's may present a very passionate opinion of a specific therapy
Additional qualified and trained professionals should be encouraged to post professional opinions on the BB
IBS Group members should always consult with their OWN healthcare professional about any coping therapy
The reason for closing a thread on the BB is easily misunderstood
I truly appreciate each and every member's contribution to the BB. With so many areas in common surely we should be able to recognize each person's unique contribution.Jeff


----------



## Guest

It works, Jeff. Thank you.


----------



## eric

Jeff, I agree with what you've stated. We have an expert here on HT and we have one here on CBT both for IBS. I hope we don't lose them however. I also hope we can go back to what we were doing and that anyone who feels hindered speaks up and asks questions, before they explode or before they miss something that can really help them. The whole key to IBS is accurate education and information and on the bb here helping each other I believe.


----------



## JeanG

Thanks, Jeff!







I would have hated to see the forum split.JeanG


----------



## sickofsick

Wow! Can't believe some of the things I'm reading here! I may not post a lot but I do read. Eric if you left and Mike,Marilyn and Jean to mention a few this board would never be the same. I know that no matter what I post you guys always reply and offer support. Please don't let a few hateful people chase you away! Hypnotherapy changed my life and all the negative remarks can't change that. By the way I was aware of the help and work you do for people on this board before I ever heard of hypnotherapy for IBS.


----------



## Guest

Eric, Jeff... I also hope we do not lose the credentialed medical staff who are already here to support therapy.... and I and many others also very much hope that we will try to encourage experts in other therapy arenas to join this board. I am thrilled if hypnotherapy alleviates some of the pain for some of us. It is just so very important to have that initial evaluation done by a qualified physician.... preferrably in person. Even then, it is difficult for a practitioner to be able to view a patient's whole health profile. Knowing the patient from a global perspective is integral to choosing the appropriate treatment. Some of us (myself included) do not JUST have IBS... we have a whole slew of autoimmune things going on. These individual needs must be considered...otherwise we run the risk of offering inappropriate treaments.I am even further thrilled if those of us who prefer to engage in biofeedback or cognitive therapy can expect to receive full support and the advice of credentialed medical professionals who are experienced and have treated patients with biofeedback. Biofeedback along with cognitive therapy literally saved my life 10 years ago.If I have encouraged or caused any ill feelings here... I apologize. It was not my intent to hurt anyone. Sometimes when we stand up for something that we know in our hearts to be right.... some people are supportive, some are neutral and some choose to hate. That's a risk we take. Through cognitive therapy and biofeedback training I have developed enough self-respect, self-esteem and confidence to know that those who choose to hate will inevitably end up having to manage it in their own lives... else it will eventually destroy them. That's why I spoke up.... because I knew it was the right thing to do.... and I also knew that unless I spoke up, I couldn't live with myself. Maybe my mode didn't appeal to everyone... but I got the point across...that is important... and I think we all agree it will be beneficial and we can move ahead together. I am human.... I have feelings..... I also hurt. And Jeff and Eric, I hope you will take into consideration the suggestion that I made with respect to positively managing inaccurate or inappropriate posts or threads.Thank you.


----------



## BQ

I think it has been made pretty clear here that _any_ treatment should be discussed with your physician.Art, If you want to post other therapy modes that are appropriate within this Forum, Go right ahead.







Eric, I understand. Your help here, for me personally anyway, has been invaluable and I'll be grateful always. If you can no longer be here, you will be missed, however I know it is important for you to do whatever is best for you.BQ


----------



## zayaka26

1.5 week away and this is what I find.







Really sad because this is the only forum (and the Adult) in which I feel comfortable these days. The Meeting Place goes into a war zone from time to time and here it is not like that.I respect everyone's opinion but if it were not for eric and so many others that care and take their own private time my quality of life would not be near as where it is now.


----------



## LML

Ok, everyone. I think we should all have things clear now. So back in your corners ... and tomorrow let's all come out smiling! No offense intended to anyone. I just needed to end the day on a positive note. Sleep well, and here's to a good new day.Linda


----------



## Nikki

I didn't check the BB for one night and i come back and fine this!!







I don't get it- Artspirit, i think this got said on many other threads on the BB involving us which stated if you don't like what you are reading then don't read it! If you don't like hearing/reading/learning about hypno then don't post or read about it.Don't take this the wrong way PLEASE...but everytime i have spoken to you about hypnotherapy, i told you what it had done for me etc...you just tried to tell me that its not good, or stuff along those lines...you have no confidence in Mike... As much as you don't WANT to put people off from using hypno to help their IBS you have been because everything about hypno from you is negetive. I know, although i've already done the tapes it made me think again! Why can one person have such bad veiws of hypno? Have you had a bad experience before?Anyway, i'm not going to beg Eric to come come back to the BB if he is decided he's leaving because there is no point...but i will miss you if you go...and Mike too. YOu two have been so great for me in the past (even though i know ive been a pain in the arse recently).I have forgotton the point of my initial post now.Spliff


----------



## linda2001

Eric, if you decide to go i just wanted to thank you for all you have done for me. You have given me my life back. you gave me the courage to seek help which i don't think i could of done by myself.You will be greatly missed if you go and i can honestly say i can not thank you enough.


----------



## Guest

Nikki, the point is that the board does not offer biofeedback tapes, or strongly promote any therapy other than hypnotherapy. And what you have said here is not true. I still have copies of emails in which I have told you that if the hypnotherapy is working for you, that you should continue with it.I am very surprised that you have done a 360 here. But you and I can discuss that in private.


----------



## JeanG

For all the new people reading this, you should be aware that a great deal does exist on this forum for CBT and other therapies. Please check out these two threads I've posted. One has links to CBT and other therapy threads, the other to Dr. Bolen's threads:CBT & Other Therapies: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001054 Dr. Bolen: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001055 Another good hint is, if you want to read about something, do a search by clicking on the search button above. Most times what you are looking for is there.JeanG


----------



## Guest

Just a note that if the hypnotherapy is working...... why would there be any reason to question it? If it works for you, it works for you. Maybe the underlying issue that additional (integrated) therapy is needed?


----------



## Nikki

How many times have i said to please not use my name on here??? I have not done a 360, but when someone continually goes on about something you have done being rubbish then it does start to cross your mind. Yes, you did keep telling me to carry on with it inbetween telling me that people like Mike are not trustworthy etc and you have met people like Mike before...charming huh??It is not the BOARD that offers the tapes-It is mike. He spent a long time creating them too. If there are not tapes for other therapies then its not the fault of Eric and Mike, but they just have not been done...I don't understand you at all. You keep doing these things. You post about how you lose your temper quickly and do this and this to help with your pain and stuff, but you can't seem to accept that this stuff actually works for people. You did the same thing with Heather on the IBS forum... Jumping to conclusions!Do you think its possible to not keep using my real name on the BB? I have said that before i believe???PLease also do not make assumptions about what i do and do not need. You tone was very patronising.


----------



## BQ

Art, The *point* is that this board is for sharing support and information. People share what has worked for them and what hasn't. It sure sounds like you seem to think that we should have ALL info on ALL therapies here for your taking. Hello???? The only way info ends up here is if people share it! So if you want to see more info on biofeedback or whatever, please feel free to do your research and then share it with us. If you have a product to share, put it on the "Products Forum".If you have an alternative medicine item that has helped you or one you are interested in; Post it on the "Alternative Medicine Forum"If you have a good remedy for constipation, diarrhea, pain gas or bloating; put it on the "Diarhea", "Constipation" or "Pain, Gas & Bloating Forum".If you have anything to add as far as books or recipes go; put it on those Forums.*ETC.*Nothing happens here unless we do it ourselves. Jeff just graciously provides a place for us to gather. So if you see something lacking, or a gap in info, _please!!!!_ feel free to fill it in yourself.This is a "Self Help" Support Group.So understand the info or help that is here is "Offered" by each of us, usually, graciously.So I for one will be looking forward to any info that you find and post here regarding biofeedback.BQ


----------



## trbell

BQ, actually according to the CAM report biofeedback is the only alternative that has been proven effective. You can get your own copy and read the report at http://www.ahrq.gov/clinic/epcsums/mindsum.htm tom


----------



## JeanG

Tom:There are reports, and there are reports, and there are reports. Plenty of them say hypnotherapy is very effective. You can believe differently; however, you cannot deny that there is documentation that hypno is effective.JeanG


----------



## BQ

Tom, Thanks for the info, however, I never doubted that it is effective.BQ


----------



## eric

Tom, would you like to expand on that comment please?


----------



## Audrey Fussell

It is a shame that everyone seems to be so upset. All of us with IBS are stressed out already and we certainly don't need to have all this negative energy generated. I am new to the bb and have found it extremely helpful, especially posts from Eric and Mike. Isn't there room for everyone's opinions? Eric and Mike I hope you won't let this affect your continued support of this bb. I would like to thank you both and I am sure there are many others out there as well.


----------



## norbert46

Tom, I did read your link and feel that those results are not at all indicative of what is discussed on this forum regarding Hypnosis. There is nothing in that report indicating any kind of "gut specific" hypnosis being administered to patients in the statistics. I have personally experienced clinical hypnotherapy from a teriffic Psychologist whom I liked and respected very much. His therapy did lessen my anxiety greatly but did nothing for relief of my IBS/D. If I had known about Mike's "gut specific" methods and could have related them to this Therapist he would have gladly tried them and probably would have had great success! I still respect and appreciate his efforts. I experienced biofeedback but the old saying goes "it is hard to remember the objective is to drain the swamp when you're up to your *ss in alligators" - an old Southern saying! In other words I could slow the brain waves with imagery and slow the beeps and flashing lights but when confronted with a stressful/anxiety/panic/trigger situation, no amount of effort could sidetrack my mind back to the biofeedback condition. Mike's "gut specific" hypnotherapy works subconciously and after the beneficial effects become ingrained you DON'T have to work,concentrate,or divert your mind. You just slide thru the stress like most normal/nonIBS people. I keep seeing the term "experts" bandied about on these posts like it is a given that anyone with a Phd or MD is automatically an "expert" on IBS. The word "expert" means a person who has demonstrated a special skill and proficiency in solving a particular problem. Many may fit that category regardless of training and education. Life experiences can be much more than either of those modalities. I have visited MD's who told me to use my internet research skills to help decide which psychmeds to try to reach the IBS/D, and they were the "best of the best". I appreciated their willingness to try possibilities, especially since it is a "trial and error" process anyway. Dealing with the human mind is complicated and we are all different. I won't argue with anyone about what they "think" is the best approach, I have been there and tried that and can only relate my success.I owe my IBS/D relief after 35years of suffering to Mike Mahoney's "expert" knowledge and treatment with "gut specific" hypnosis and to Eric and Marilyn for steering me into trying the Audioprogram 100 to get this relief. It's just a shame that I could not have gone straight to Mike's program instead of wasting so many years with useless treatments, many with some horrible side effects- especially the psychmeds. I did have success with Lotronex until it was removed and now that it is being returned for Rx, maybe some of you would want to take Lotronex and pay high Rx prices? I would do that if it was my only option again but Mike's program have made Lotronex unnecessary for me now! Norb


----------



## AZMom

Artspirit,Ten years ago you were helped with CBT and biofeedback. Why are you here on this IBS bulletin board? AZ


----------



## AZMom

Artspirit,I went back and read your posts. I sit here shaking my head in disbelief. Let's simplify. Biofeedback, meditation, relaxation, yoga are all relaxation techniques. Thie difference between those techniques and hypnotherapy is that they do not use suggestion once a relaxed state is reached. You know quite well that meditation and other forms of relaxation can cause physical change. With biofeedback you try to raise the temperature of your extremities. Or, you use biofeedback to measure the response of anal muscles. With meditation you can reduce your heart rate and control other bodily functions. CBT uses conscious effort to cause physical changes. This is a complicated therapy, takes a long time and a lot of practice, but can be effective. Hypnotherapy is a combination of relaxation and CBT. We get into a deeply relaxed state with hypnotherapy, a state in which we are receptive to suggestion. Now what you have to understand is that using cognitive thoughts we can't be in a deep state of relaxation. This is why a hypnotherapist (or taped hypnotherapist) is needed to do suggestive therapy. In the relaxed state the subconscious mind accepts suggestion, without the conscious mind interfering. I don't understand what your problem is with hypnotherapy. It is safe, effective, cheap and long lasting. The leading physicians in IBS are actively studying hypnotherapy. A lot of people have been helped by it...so what is your problem?You want to talk about other therapies, go ahead. I've done 'em all. I can discuss my experiences with IBS and biofeedback, CBT, psychotherapy, my battle with agorophobia, fibromyalgia and anxiety disorder. Oh, BTW, the hypnotherapy helped with all of the related disorders.AZ


----------



## Popeye

Eric,you have been an enormous help to all of us and if you leave, all of us will feel a great loss.You have always been there for me regardless of what question I had - related to hypnotherapy or something else...Personally, I did not see any major benefits from hypnotherapy. HOWEVER, I still don't even know what kind of a disease I have. I just finished my tretment for eradication of H-PYLORI. I'll see what happens from now on...Having said that, I want to emphasize that I am not the least sorry that I bought Mike's tapes. Even if they didn't improve my stomach symptoms significantly (possibly because there are other reasons for my IBS, like the bacteria), they CERTAINLY DID CALM ME DOWN and made me not think about IBS too much. Come to think of it, stomach problems are not the first thing that comes to my mind when I wake up.Thank you, Eric for everything and I hope you change your mind about leaving us...Don't leave







!!!


----------



## Kathleen M.

I think the MAIN reason HT gets more posts here than other therpies is for ONE very simple reason.HT specifically for IBS can be done by anyone because tapes are readily available so everyone has an expert who can do it handy (all you need is some $$ and a tape player).CBT specifically for IBS can really only be done in a few places in the world. Toronto and Chapel Hill NC are the TWO places I know for certain have experts trained specifically for that because I was in a clinical study for CBT and IBS. Whereever Dr. Bolen is located (don't know) that makes THREE places you can get it, and lets see that one clinic in New York does group therapy stuff I think MIGHT be CBT....but otherwise MOST people DO NOT have ANYONE ANYWHERE near them that is qualified to do it.Can some generalists sometimes do some people some good, yep, but not every single CBT practioner has the knowledge to do CBT specifically for IBSers at this time.When it AIN'T available where you live than you AIN'T gonna be able to talk about how it helped you.(btw it helps me greatly and (for emphasis...not yelling...but I want to make sure you see this *NO ONE HAS EVER GIVEN ME ONE BIT OF GRIEF ON THIS BOARD EVER ABOUT POSTING MY EXPERIENCES with CBT... I don't get the time to post a zillion threads on it, but then it gets really boring because I did it back in 1998, so there isn't much to talk about. Gee Year # X and still doing good...is ABOUT IT.*).I do know that the clinic here in Chapel Hill also does biofeedback SPECIFICALLY for IBS, and I do not know how wide spread that expertise is, Either, although I think it is more commonly offered than CBT for IBS, but still not as widely available as tapes ANYONE can do in their own home.SIGH......K.


----------



## Kathleen M.

PS...Haven't been around much the last week or so, but can we PLEASE get back to supporting each other rather than carping about which thing gets more posts here.If you want to see MORE posts about something than start some, NICELY.K.


----------



## zayaka26

I have to add that kmottus came with some good observations here. Last October (or Novemeber) I was referred to a psychiatrist/psychology clinic. I ended up being into the psychiatrist hands. He wanted me to take some CBT for anxiety (not gut specific, there is not such thing here) and put me on Paxil. Then I decided not to start on Paxil (thanks to eric and all those people who had used it and told me it was better not to start). I am not saying I would have not participated in the CBT sessions, but I decided it would be better for me to try the hypno for variuos reasons: first, i had to drive to the clinic in the middle of traffic jam and that is a major trigger in my case; second, I had to wait two months because I needed the mornings off and I was working; third, they were really expensive and I was not too sure my insurance would cover; fourth, it was groupd therapy and I work better alone (I do not like crowds); fifth, I was going to spend my Christmas vacation (which is always a good time to relax and forget about everything) doing the therapy and waking up very early to be there on time. For all those reasons hypno was a better choice. I never doubted that the CBT was not going to be good, it just did not seem to be the right choice for me at that particular time. Hey! Whatever works and makes us feel better is fine by me. Before I found this site I was going through so much bad stuff in my life I was about to go see an spiritist ( a freind who has IBS too suggested it as he was feeling just like me). And I do not believe in that but I was feeling so bad, empty and desperate that even if a cuban babalao came and offered help, I would have taken it...







for real. Oh! And as far as what a professional has to say: Even good docs and specialist encourage people to use alternative methods in such cases that they do not have an idea of what else to do with a patient. My doc's mom has IBS and I told him about the hypno. He said that if that made me feel better, keep on using it. Only makes sense to me since most of them tell you like that: "I cannot do more for you."


----------



## Guest

There are those days when a "cuban buffalo" also greatly appeals to me.... Thanx for that one...


----------



## JeanG

Hi Kmottus:I'm glad to see you posting here again! I remembered that you had experience in a lot of different things, but couldn't remember exactly which ones. It must be old age creeping up.







JeanG


----------



## Nan

Eric, I have not checked the BB in months and was totally shocked when I read you would leave! You have been a tremendous help to me and many others and I know you have a good heart. I have been helped enormously by Mike's tapes, the Midwest Center for Stress "Attacking Anxiety" tapes and, believe it or not, the sprouted grain bread. If you remember, there were a lot of attacks about the bread. Since we are all different, not everything works for all. There are some things I chose not to try but tried the ideas I thought may work for me. Giving most of the credit to this bulletin board I have come a long way from when I first joined. You have a lot of support and I hope you will reconsider.


----------



## eric

I want to take the time to thank everyone for the comments and support, I know I am not perfect, but I have tried the best to help everyone out as much as possible and in the time I have.I appreciate the support back very much and we have decided to ride this out, because everyone should not have to pay for the actions of a single person, even if it creates a ton more work straightening out the inaccuracies of the science and interpretations of that science.I can't thanks everyone personally as there is not enough time, but I want to thank everyone as a group.







We know from our hearts we have done nothing wrong here and I should not have even let it bother me it creating the negative energy I don't have time to deal with and woulld much rather stay postive as that is the only way to be. So on a positive note all of us are staying for now and giving like we have been for years now to helping others.I was a major influence in getting this forum started and it is the only bb out there where they even have a forum like this because years ago we recognized it was state of the art in the treatment of IBS. And people supported creating it and Jeff was kind enough and recognizedd that it was state of the art, that the research was behind it and so here it is, and its up to everyone to make it a better place by supporting and posting relative information for everyone, its only as good as WE all make it. Yes I have spent years studying IBS and IBS and Hypnotherapy, but I have also studied all aspects of IBS and started support groups, the first in my state and who also trust me to give rouned accuate info on IBS to the groups, I meet with the doctors about this even. I have also and become active in research and public awareness for everyone who suffers from IBS. I have had it for thirty years and just that in itself gives me some pretty deep insight into the condition for sure. I am not a Doctor and I never said I was, nor do I offer that kind of advise even, however I do have considerable knowledge on the condition, and go to GI Lectures on it and have personal conversations with some highly resepected people in the field who, because I asked nicely give there time and energy to me to supply me my websites and ultimately the bb with information on IBS. There is some basic science everyone can learn on IBS that is out there if you take the time to educate yourself on it like I did, because I wanted to know what was really wrong with me with IBS and what to do about it.I would also like to remind people I met Mike on this bb. He was here before me by the way and this bb, because I got the info here is why I am personally in remission. If Hypnotherapy was stifled on here long ago and it sure good have been and some people actually tried hard to accomplish this a lot of people would not have found the relief they have today. Its also upsurd to say I do not support other physcological therapiess or treatments, I support them right after diagnoses and a good patient doctor relationship and recommend them before drugs are used as a last line of defence.In three years my entire posts are recorded here for anyone to read when ever they want.


----------



## trbell

thanks, erictom


----------



## JeanG

Eric:You made my day!!







You, Mike, Marilyn and many others have contributed so much to this forum that it would be impossible to imagine the Board without you. Most of us realize this, and appreciate your work.If anyone were to ever ask me what phrase I have heard mentioned here and on the rest of the BB the most, it would be your "Education is key" remark. Through your research many of us have learned to educate ourselves, and gone on to helping others.Thanks for everything, and now, lets all of us get back to making this the best forum ever!







JeanG


----------



## irisheyeosully

Eric, I also hope you change your mind about leaving this bb.It would be a shame for other people new to this site to not have you there to help them.You have been very kind and helpful to me since I have come.i am sorry to hear that some people have made you feel so bad.Please reconsider. thanks, irish


----------



## Clair

OMG!







Sorry if i repeat what has already been said but:1). it is not the responsibility of moderators of this forum to post on all therapies available.2). the moderators and contributors involved give up their time/money and everything else freely to help others without thought for themselves3). a support group bulletin board is intended to provide support for each other, not to be devisive or promote negative discussion4). if there is not enough posts/info on therapies other than cbt/hypnotherapy - then go drum up representatives yourself it is not up to eric, mike or anyone else here to do this for you5). think before opening your mouth...6). if you cant say anything good dont say anything at alli would just like to add that like many many people on this bb, Mike, marily and eric have helped me tremendously and not just relating to ibs issues either - and they should be applauded nay...knighted for their selfless contributions to this forum.Clair


----------



## Persistance

Eric, I guess I came at just the right time! I would have said, "Don't ever let 'em ride you off!" You've put too much into this, and as I always say, every time I have to defend you against somebody else that pops up with a gripe --all the heros have had adversaries! I've watched you go from a new member, often in excrutiating pain, back in July of 1999, to a curious searcher of many alternatives, to a doer and a happener -- and always and above all, now, more than ever -- a helper. I remember when you found Mike and how you told us you'd be the first "guinea pig" for the tapes, and then when you completed the 100 days -- finally, there was an answer for you! And how it evolved that you came to work to help so many others -- after what you had been through (and because, as we all know, you're a leader). And through some lean times, as well. And I do recall vividly how my own former psychiatrist, of the traditional school, firmly said, "Yes, yes, that would be of quite some benefit with that problem. Go for it."I too, have been absent for awhile, and those who know me, will know it was because of serious other medical problems. But I have never lost my faith in hypnotherapy, in you and Mike Mahoney, who has so kindly given of his time to so many of us who wrote him -- and what it has done. And above all, in the integrity of this forum.The other arguments have all been made (although if they persist, I may have to be back). Just so glad you decided to keep on keepin' on. Remember -- persist!


----------



## Clair

while reading medpulse paper on gastroenterology today i found this:Hypnotherapeutic options. Hypnotherapy has been shown in randomized studies to improve IBS symptoms.[37] Simren and associates[38] evaluated 26 patients with refractory IBS; 13 were randomized to receive gut-directed hypnotherapy and 13 to receive supportive therapy. Colonic sensory thresholds were evaluated before and after lipid infusion. The study authors found that there were higher colonic baseline tones present in the hypnotherapy group compared with the control group at 3 months. Phasic motor events were similar in both groups, but hypnotherapy appeared to reduce colonic hypersensitivity to lipid infusion. Presumably, hypnotherapy alters colonic function via central mechanisms, but this remains to be ascertained. Gonsalkorale and colleagues[39] followed up with 239 patients who had undergone gut-directed hypnotherapy between 1 and 5 years previously. They found that 83% of patients reported that their symptoms had remained controlled since the end of hypnotherapy, and that only 17% had suffered some deterioration. Quality of life also remained improved, but these observations were uncontrolled. Therefore, gut-directed hypnotherapy should be considered an option for patients who have persistent symptoms despite standard therapy and who do not have significant psychologic comorbidity.Clair


----------

